# Menus de sous-titre introuvable avec vlc



## hozuki (12 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, 
J’ai fait ultra récemment l’aquisition d’une Apple TV 4K mais j’ai un soucis avec l’appilcation vlc choses qui sur iPad ne m’étais jamais arrivé. 
J’a branché un DD externe sur ma boxe en réseau et sur iPad je peux parfaitement sélectionné le film voulus et changé la langue et les sous-titres sauf que sur Apple TV je n’y arrive pas du tout et je ne comprend pas pourquoi. 
J’ai regardé un peux sur intenet forcément mais on dit juste de faire un swip vers le bas pour afficher le menus désiré mais chez moi il ne ce passe rien du tout (et toutes les maj sont faite ce ne peut donc pas être ça). 
Si quelque un à une solution à mon bête problème je suis preneur merci beaucoup


----------

